# We have babies



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

oh im so excited , was up all night thinking anytime ,then i fell asleep at 7 woke at 9 and 2 were here ,she just had the 3rd and we are waiting more .
1 brn
1 golden
1 blk
Im so happy and tired


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Congrats! Post pictures when you can! I bet they are ardorable!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Congratulations Pat! I'm so amazed, she really didn't look very big when we were there visiting! I bet your 6-year-old is very excited too!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh yes she was the one who noticed them lol 
So looks like just 3 .my frien took pics i will get them later ,im so pooped right now , but yes pis are coming.
I know i told everyone she was having babies no one believed me


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Congrats! I'm assuming we are talking puppies here so I moved this to the general discussion forum.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

yes toy poodle puppies .
3 is the magic number all are different .
going to go to my friends to get the pics on cd to post ,she ia awesome at taking pic too


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

some pics


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

AWEEE


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I cant fly YET


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

1 pup has died , we are down to 2


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Awe, I'm sorry to hear that Blossom. They're so sweet!


----------

